# 41 pounds less and counting :D



## mysteriousmind (15 Feb 2007)

Just wanted to tell that my training program is going well...

since the end of September, I lost 41 pounds and still trying to loose some.

Its incredible what is the impact of diet... I started to eat much less, and eat food which is more quality, and of course...the exercise....

The thing is...even if I see it in my clothing ... I don't feel the difference...is it because Ive live it gradually? or what? 

well....ill keep you guys updated.


----------



## InfantryGrrl (15 Feb 2007)

Mysteriousmind,

Congrats on 41 pounds!  That's a lot of work, good job for sticking to it.  I know what it feels like in a sense - when I was prepping to join last year I lost 20 pounds and put on a fair amount of muscle (and in the process of getting even more fit - I'm still no where near where I need and want to be).  

Re:  not feeling the difference:
Its a confidence thing.  You're so used to being bigger that's how you still feel about yourself.  It'll probably just take time to get used to - you're still stuck in the old way of viewing yourself.  I can bet you do feel the difference (and it'll be a big one) during PT and see the difference when you look in the mirror.  Match up what you feel and see with how you think about yourself.  Keep on doing the right stuff for yourself and it'll come together.


----------



## infuntry_boi (15 Feb 2007)

Congrats on losing the poundage!  



			
				mysteriousmind said:
			
		

> The thing is...even if I see it in my clothing ... I don't feel the difference...is it because Ive live it gradually? or what?


Muscle tissue is either the same weight or just a little bit heavier then fat (can't quite remember  ;D) but also a little bit smaller size wise, so it is not uncommon for someone to actually *gain* a little weight as you are getting fit.

Keep up the good work!

Disclamer: I am not a fitness expert, just telling you what i know from personal experience.


----------



## mysteriousmind (15 Feb 2007)

mysteriousmind said:
			
		

> The thing is...even if I see it in my clothing ... I don't feel the difference...is it because Ive live it gradually? or what?
> 
> well....ill keep you guys updated.



I think I was unclear...and I do apologize...  I still feel as "fat" as 41 pounds heavier... yes my clothing is starting for some to be much more "slack" when I wear them...I cannot wear any pants now without a belt...I'm able to take them of without even untying them lol... but I'm still feeling the same way...

I do not regret the lost of wait...Au contraire, I'm happy to see that but the feeling does not say the same...well I guess it must be getting used to it like InfantryGrrl said


----------



## infuntry_boi (15 Feb 2007)

As long as you are happy with the change, MORE POWER TO YOU!!!!


----------



## orange.paint (15 Feb 2007)

It's a life changing experience.I lost 65 lbs in the past year.My biggest tip don't get discouraged,don't get obsessed.You will have times where you'll gain 6 lbs one week and lose 10 the next.I didnt feel differnt either for the first while.But after you'll notice how good those knee's and lower back feel.I always blamed the pain on "tanker knee"...but in reality it was due to the massive ammounts of fat my tiny frame was carrying.Just remember it's your body,your reality you must live in.And only you decide how well you look after it.

Good job on the weight fat loss.


----------



## Mike Baker (15 Feb 2007)

Congrats man. I maybe have lost 5-10 since October  : Oh well, better try a tad bit harder  ;D


----------



## Springroll (15 Feb 2007)

Congrats on the weight loss!! That's awesome!!

I have been doing the diet and exercise thing and have found that I just feel better now. I do indulge in snacks at night(tortilla chips and salsa) and do eat the yummy stuff at the mess, but I make sure to drink lots of fluids(not just beer ). 
Since August I have lost 62lbs and still have just a couple to go before I am happy with it. 

Again, congrats and keep up the great work!


----------



## NCRCrow (15 Feb 2007)

Keep up the good work, Springroll.

"and stay out of the TUDOR House"!!!


----------



## Springroll (16 Feb 2007)

HFXCrow said:
			
		

> Keep up the good work, Springroll.
> 
> "and stay out of the TUDOR House"!!!



Haven't stepped foot in there at all since getting here...almost did last night for wings though...lol


----------



## NavComm (16 Feb 2007)

Congrats on the weight loss to all. I lost 40 pounds about 5 yrs ago and have managed to keep it off, although right now I could use to run more which I plan to start again this weekend on the - hope this is the right name - galloping goose trail.



			
				HFXCrow said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> "and stay out of the TUDOR House"!!!



That's good advice, too bad nobody told me that earlier!


----------



## Savage (21 Feb 2007)

good god how did you do it. whats your weight now if u dont mind me asking. what was your weight before?

and congratz i wish i could do that. im in the process of trying to


----------



## mysteriousmind (21 Feb 2007)

Actually...sorry but since i started the thread...

it now *48 pounds less* instead of the 41  :-\ sorry to have misled you  ^-^

what did I do??

1- change job were i work in security outside walking between 8-10 km per day worked
2- drink far more water then before
3- eat less
4- eat food of better quality
5- drop the sugar, the pops (even if it is really hard for me to do it)
6- go to the gym, 3-4 times a week
7- hummm well that is about what I did 

For the weight...lets say I was pretty %?&*ing obese...now...im less obese but working to get to the term fat...and perhaps hoping to get to the term use to be....

_I wish I could loose a total of a 100 pounds, but, if I loose a total of more or less 80-85 pounds ill petty happy _


----------



## orange.paint (21 Feb 2007)

7 pounds in a couple weeks!
Good job,keep up the good work.Look forward to hearing from you again.


----------



## plattypuss (22 Feb 2007)

Mysteriousmind

Nice job - you should do what my wife did when she lost a lot of weight.  Buy some new clothes, you may still feel fat despite the great loss that you have experienced because you're still wearing the same clothes.  If you associate your old clothes as your "fat" clothes, then if you're still wearing them, then your mind says "I'm still wearing my fat clothes thus I must still be...".  I think the emperor (being you) deserves a new suit! Once again congratulations on the hard word and your awesome success!


----------



## Yrys (22 Feb 2007)

mysteriousmind said:
			
		

> it now *48 pounds less* instead of the 41  :-\ sorry to have misled you  ^-^





Félicitations !

Any suggestions as how to keep going to the gym ?


----------



## NCRCrow (22 Feb 2007)

Buy yourself a 150 $ pair of jeans in your small current size and then guilt yourself if you cannot fit in them.

I honestly do this as I hate wasting $$ on stuff just hangin in my closet. It keeps me in check.

Crow


----------



## proudnurse (22 Feb 2007)

Congrats! Keep up the good work. For myself, I don't know what I would do without the gym. It's definately a place that I can go, and with working and being in school right now a good workout does definately help me to focus. From working out, I even notice a difference even when I get a virus. When I got hit with a cold this season, it only lasted a couple of days. Not like before, where I would be knocked down from it for at least 4 days. And it did feel nice, to go and try on jeans recently and find that the size I would have gotten last year was a bit too big for me  ;D I started bringing my own drinks to work with me also, because the Pop machine was too convenient/tempting, though we do have a Spring Water cooler at work that I've been trying to take advantage of more often also. 

I try to do substitutions ie: oil and vinegar dressings instead of cream ones, adding different things to salads to make them more interesting, ie: sunflower seeds and chinese noodles. And as for fruit I really love those clementine oranges, they are good to grab and keep with you when you are on the go. I do have one weakness, and that sweet tooth of mine does get me from time to time but no sence in depriving yourself to the occational treat.

~Rebecca~


----------



## camochick (22 Feb 2007)

I got a personal trainer. I was going to the gym all the time but not seeing results so it was hard to keep going. So i spent the money (They are really not that expensive and most gym's probably have plans you can get on) and I have no regrets. We work together twice a week and she has really shown me what my body is capable of (Who knew I had triceps? ha! ha!). She shows me tons of new things I can use for the nights we don't work together and I can go to her with questions about anything. The best part though is that she doesn't let me give up ,it's always  "You can do two more" or "If you stop now you're doing the whole set over".


----------



## Flesh.Injected (22 Feb 2007)

How much on average is a personal trainer? I know that varies but maybe tell me this, if you've had a personal trainer how much did it cost you?


----------



## camochick (22 Feb 2007)

At my gym it ranges between $700-$2000 dollars depending on how many sessions you want. You can choose 12,24,36 and maybe 48 sessions , not so sure bout that. Plus you pay your monthly gym fees.


----------



## Daidalous (22 Feb 2007)

Great job on losing the weight.  I dropped 25 pounds since July.  The only problem is that I keep on losing weight and it is costing me a pretty penny keeping my ever shrinking bum in pants that fit.


----------



## ModlrMike (23 Feb 2007)

Congratulations to all of you, and keep up the good work. You are making a change that could extend your lives. The greatest challenge will be to keep with the routine once you reach your goal. Remember, energy out must equal or exceed energy in. Keep up a sensible "diet" and keep up the exercise!


----------



## dardt (23 Feb 2007)

Mission Statement said:
			
		

> How much on average is a personal trainer? I know that varies but maybe tell me this, if you've had a personal trainer how much did it cost you?



FYI, When my trainer and I meet it's 70$ per session (usually 1 hour). If you can provide your own motivation during your workouts you shouldn't need one for more than a few sessions (to learn the exercises) and then only again when you want to change up your program (which is recommended every so often). Buying 20, 50 etc.. sessions is a bit much,  unless you need someone there kicking your *** to work out.


----------



## Variable (23 Feb 2007)

Congrats!

When I first was looking at joining I weighed 263. LOL

Holy shit, never again! 

I joined back in November of 2006 and I just checked a couple days ago, and I'm down 35 pounds since then. I'm enrolled in my BMQ and I keep shedding the pounds and it feels great! 

Keep up the good work man! I'll be passing you shortly! lol.

Cheers!


----------



## mysteriousmind (13 Mar 2007)

Just to let you  guys know that im now a 55 pounds lost...still lowering...

 ;D

I now own pants size that I wore in college...long time ago....


----------



## Haggis (13 Mar 2007)

Good on ya!

My wife started a program to lose weight for our 20th anniversary this year.  She's down about 18 pounds.

So, being I'm chained to a desk at NDHQ, I decided to follow her eating (no, not a diet) plan and do the Army Fitness Manual 12 week program.  I dropped 22 pounds since January 2007.

So, if anyone is curious... the Army Fitness Manual plans work!

Keep up the good work, mysteriousmind!


----------



## mysteriousmind (13 Mar 2007)

is it possible to get a pdf copy of this manual?


----------



## Haggis (13 Mar 2007)

mysteriousmind said:
			
		

> is it possible to get a pdf copy of this manual?



http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/32brigade/2005/cambrian/ARMYFITNESSMANUALB-GL-382-003-PT-001.pdf

Knock yerself out!


----------



## CdnArtyWife (13 Mar 2007)

Mission Statement said:
			
		

> How much on average is a personal trainer? I know that varies but maybe tell me this, if you've had a personal trainer how much did it cost you?



Hubby and I decided to get me a personal trainer too, for all the same reasons as camochick and I love it...I needed the added accountablity and motivation.

My trainer cost $45 per session for a commitment of 6 months. It is $50/session when you only commit to 3 months. The initial appointment was free...Most trainers do that, they want to get to know you, and your goals and your current fitness level before devising a plan that works for you. People are more apt to sign up with the monetary commitment if they feel that they have the option of a no-obligation first meeting to be sure if this trainer is right for them.

I meet my trainer 2x per week and she checks in on my progress each month...but I have to give her my food journal and exercise journal each week...when I know I might get a guilt trip about bad food choices, I make better ones so the accountability is great.

Keep up the good work on all the pounds lost mysteriousmind!!!


----------



## orange.paint (13 Mar 2007)

Just a little FYI as I never knew till lately.
As we all know weight is irrelevant to a certain degree when it comes to body fat.I personally fluxuate up to 8 lbs a week due to food water retention and ammount of liquids I force into my body.

PSP staff has a electric body fat analysis machine which will tell you your body fat.My personal trainer also did it with calipers,however for those who do not wish to spend the money on trainers PSP does it for free.
(In gagetown anyway,I don't know about Petawawa as I was a land monster while posted there)


----------



## NCRCrow (14 Mar 2007)

Calipers.

Flashback to the dark ages of BMI.

I applaud everybody trying to lose weight. 

For me the battle is eternal so I try to do at least 20 minutes Cardio a day. 

I use the Gym on ship at lunch and try and never miss a sports day.

Keep it up and never go to Costco on an empty stomach.


----------



## CombatMP265 (14 Mar 2007)

Something I haven't seen mentioned here. 
Talk to PSP! They love giving you advice and its knowledgable and free. 
Their job is to keep us fit, so they'll design you workout plans that suit your goals to a tee. Just go in a setup an appointment with one of their resident 'Fitness and Sport Instructors' and you'll be laughing. Granted they may not be as involved in your progress as a personal trainer, but they can guide you in your goals and ultimately it is your own motivation that will determine how fit you are.


----------



## Biggoals2bdone (17 Apr 2007)

Okay im new here, but i reading this kind of stuff which is right up my alley, training, eating and what not as i am an amateur competitive bodybuilder, and although i am not yet licensed trainer...i have experience and my own personal time and research, plus some actual university studies done in this field.

Skin fold calipers as mentioned earlier to test body fat levels...are only 3% accurate...also that electronic bodyfat measuring instrument mentioned is only 30% accurate...the best and most accurate method is hydrostatic weighing...its not 100% accurate but it is the most accurate of the 3 tools.

Also dont take the numbers any of these machines give you to heart...so long as the next time you do measure that that number is lower...thats what counts.


----------



## Frank67 (21 Apr 2007)

All the stories are great. I'm getting in shape to enlist.
So far i have lost 25 pounds ( 215 down from 240)  Hitting the gym almost every day and finally being able to run without to much trouble. I Started doing 2.4 k in 18 minutes.
In 6 days I've knocked 3 minutes off that and am at 15 minutes. I would like to be around 200 pounds as i am 6' 1" and getting pretty muscular. I will try and keep you all posted of my progress. I went for my interview and medical. Waiting to be merit listed and hopefully will get word in a few weeks. Eating better is a big help and having a goal of making the grade in the forces has made getting in shape a lot easier. Maybe 190 lbs...  lol


----------



## mysteriousmind (11 May 2007)

just to notify that to (May 11th),  I'm now at 67 pounds less..


Have a nice day!!!


----------



## safeboy43 (11 May 2007)

Wow, congrats and keep up the good work!  

Cheers


----------



## jm_6412 (16 May 2007)

Way to go everyone you should all be very proud of yourselves right now!! I know I have to hit the work outs and hard, but I have to get over the thinking and start the doing ya know! LOL 
Keep it up guys because it seems to me you might just be the motivation I need!! 
JM


----------



## deedster (16 May 2007)

WOW!  My hat off to everyone on this thread.  
Little bit of advice...do NOT show your personal trainer a copy of the CF Fitness Manual, you will live to regret it!  
Y'all keep up the good work   
D2


----------

